# Zebra Plecos



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi everyone
if ur readin the chances r u kno wots comin!
and u know how sort after/expensive zebra plecos are.

lest get straight to it
the place where i wrk has just got 2 in

£350 each or
£650 for the two!!!

if anyone is interested PM me for more details

daz


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

male/female? age? size etc


----------



## mickie_quinn89 (Nov 1, 2007)

i am really surprised at the price i never though they where that price im sure you can get them cheap than that im ight be wrong though


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Yeah I paid less than half that for mine. But that was cheap. Depending on sex and size. and quality 350 is around about the high end of average pricing for these


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Thats b:censor:y rediculous! - Are they becoming increasingl rarer? When I worked in an aquatics outlet they were £75 each that was a few years ago.


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

gettin very hard to get hold of these now
banned from export from brazil, where they are mainly from,
so they are quite expensive when u can find them now


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Most breeders won't release them to just anyone. Breeders sell to breeders and mostly will stay that way until there's a decent amount back in the trade. I had to trade some very very special pikes to get hold of my first lot. And the second lot came from the same bloke as a favour. He had no room left and I wanted them so I bought them off him.

It's like diamonds, fair few around but controlled so that not many are available at once


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

exactly my point

but nonetheless they were going to b 700/800 last tym we were gonna get them
and then we got out bid basically
so for something u dont really see that often if not ever
(been in the aquatics trade nearly 5 yrs now and this is the first tym ive seen them)
i think its not too bad


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

You'd be better in the 250 region. If they were bigger then 350 would be fair. Just out of interest where did you get them?


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

anyone interested in these guys?
daz


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

what shop is it? Im up that way quiet a bit and could be interested


----------



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

*zebra plecs*

i was in the aqautics trade 7 years ago they were about £75 then the started getting rare they went up to about £350 within a year of that
but i been out of it for a long time and they were hard to get then. there was NO No importing at one point.


----------



## LDP (Jan 16, 2008)

Pier Aquatics gets them in from time to time they usually sell for £120


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

LDP said:


> Pier Aquatics gets them in from time to time they usually sell for £120


 
120 quid? thats ridiculously cheap


----------



## LDP (Jan 16, 2008)

mike515 said:


> 120 quid? thats ridiculously cheap



Yeah £120 I think someone attached to the shop breeds them. They had quite a few up for grabs in march. It was sooooooo tempting but I had to pass.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

I think i might have to have a road trip this weekend with several hundred quid in my pocket. Are they good quality? are they sexed? and how big?

sorry if you don't know but im pretty keen to spend some money this weekend now lol


----------



## LDP (Jan 16, 2008)

mike515 said:


> I think i might have to have a road trip this weekend with several hundred quid in my pocket. Are they good quality? are they sexed? and how big?
> 
> sorry if you don't know but im pretty keen to spend some money this weekend now lol


I seriously doubt they got any left but yes they looked good and no I don't think they was sexed as they was all in the same tank.

The shop itself though is well worth a visit especially if you like the L numbers. 

Last time I went I could have spent a fortune if i'd let myself.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Im going. looking at their site they've got L numbers i want and cobra pikes :mf_dribble: I don't need anymore but I do want more lol. Get a couple more pairs to add to my future more breeding projects.

looked at bit more, got gaucho pikes and hydrolicus . This is gonna cost me a fortune lol

i might even go tomorrow


----------



## LDP (Jan 16, 2008)

mike515 said:


> Im going. looking at their site they've got L numbers i want and cobra pikes :mf_dribble: I don't need anymore but I do want more lol. Get a couple more pairs to add to my future more breeding projects.
> 
> looked at bit more, got gaucho pikes and hydrolicus . This is gonna cost me a fortune lol
> 
> i might even go tomorrow


Well if you wan2 make a day of it here's a couple of others up that way...

Aquahome
Aquascope

There is also Aqualife the owner there likes to stock some of the more unusual. Usually its ok sometimes its awsome. I got a Synodontis granulosus from there for £105 last year. They also stock some nice reedfish and birchers etc. They dont have a website but heres the address for the sat nav should you wish to visit..

Aqualife
Wyevale Garden centre,
Southport Road,
Croston,
Leyland,
PR26 8LQ


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

cheers for that. aquascope looks good from their website the other, not so much but still gonna have a nose.


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

I rang up Pier aquatics and there zebras are 125

:no1:


----------



## petbroker_1 (Jun 8, 2008)

in a petshop near me, i could get a zebra pleco for £80


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

petbroker_1 said:


> in a petshop near me, i could get a zebra pleco for £80


When was this, 3 years ago? The last time i imported them just before the ban came on, they cost me nearly £80 just to get into the shop.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Snakes r grreat said:


> When was this, 3 years ago? The last time i imported them just before the ban came on, they cost me nearly £80 just to get into the shop.


You can get like 1" ones from breeders for about £70-£80 these days. But petshop prices would double that if they got hold of any. :bash:


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Esfa said:


> You can get like 1" ones from breeders for about £70-£80 these days. But petshop prices would double that if they got hold of any. :bash:


Maybe that would be because they are a business and have higher running costs...


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Snakes r grreat said:


> Maybe that would be because they are a business and have higher running costs...


Aye, but getting £70 gross profit from one fish? :devil:


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Esfa said:


> Aye, but getting £70 gross profit from one fish? :devil:


Wait till you work in the industry, you will learn alot my friend.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Esfa said:


> Aye, but getting £70 gross profit from one fish? :devil:


you have no idea on the markup of tropical fish mate. It's incredible. But you gotta remember shops aren't just paying for the fish, there's also the labour, paper work, running costs, feeding bills, staff wages etc. It all adds up.

but 80 quid for a zebra anywhere in the last 8ish years screams illegal export


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> you have no idea on the markup of tropical fish mate. It's incredible. *But you gotta remember shops aren't just paying for the fish, there's also the labour, paper work, running costs, feeding bills, staff wages etc. It all adds up.*
> 
> but 80 quid for a zebra anywhere in the last 8ish years screams illegal export


mate, that's what "gross profit" means 

and not really, i know of someone who was apparently offering his 1" fry to breeders for £80 each.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Plecostomus Catfish - Zebra Pleco, True (L-46)

oh look..... being sold for £76... :whistling2:

OWNED. :lol2:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Esfa said:


> Plecostomus Catfish - Zebra Pleco, True (L-46)
> 
> oh look..... being sold for £76... :whistling2:
> 
> OWNED. :lol2:


 
owned? Are you 5?

jesus it's not an argument as to who can find the cheapest pleco. The fact is they are an expensive fish. Some people might sell them cheaper but they are breeders or illegal imports so nevermind.

anyone selling that cheap is stupid, I don't think taking people for all they've got is great but why sell something for 76 quid when alot of people will pay 200 for it


----------



## platypus (Aug 27, 2007)

*amazed*

I am in the aquatics trade and we buy in only captive breed German zebras that are indestructale . We sell £250-£350 i used to sell them 5 years ago for £55 and do deals on numbers . In fact i had another trader interested in purchasing some . They will be £50 in another 5 years time so if you want one and you don't want to pay big money just wait . If the animal trade was where all the money is i will eat my diamond encrusted Bentley but unfortunatly i will have to settle for a nibble on my T reg Mondao . If people want to pay 10k for a snake that cost the same to breed as a £15 its up to them , in fact i feel jelouis and i want one as well...ha . See the silver linning not the cloud :mf_dribble:


----------

